# Pet friendly Hotel



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking for a pet friendly place where my german shepherd can stay with me while i look for a place to live. I have already checked out the sticky for places and i was only able to find places in central Oaxaca. I am looking for a closer place as where im going to live.

Right now i am looking at places in Puerto Escondido and Huatulco. I have not come across anything in that area that my dog can stay at. If anyone has stayed in any of those towns with their pet without any problems I would appreciate any leads to help me get where i need to be. thank you


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hit the link,scroll down to PE and choose any of the 4 places listed......


Pet Friendly Hotels in Mexico | ****** Dog


----------



## miltiano32 (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks for that! i was completely oblivious of that, i assumed that Puerto escondido would have been under Oaxaca. :brick:

Once again never assume anthing.


----------

